# albedo = λευκαύγεια, το άλβεδο (του άλβεδου)



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

albedo, reflection coefficient = λευκαύγεια, συντελεστής ανακλαστικότητας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2011)

Και _άλβεδο_ επίσης (ghits, livepedia).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Ο κακομοίρης έβαλα το λήμμα για να βγει το μούλικο από τη γλώσσα μας. Ίσως έπρεπε να το βάλω με κάποια σχετική παραίνεση:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2011)

Γιατί να βγει; Μας πειράζουν το ζενίθ και το ναδίρ ή η άλγεβρα; Και θα μετονομάσουμε και το αλβεδόμετρο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Ούτε το _λίμπιντο_ (ιδιαίτερα αυτό). Αλλά η _άλγεβρα_ είναι πλήρως εξελληνισμένη και αυτά δεν έχουν ελληνικά αντίστοιχα. Εκείνο το _άλβεδο_ / _αλμπέντο_ ούτε κλίνεται ούτε διαφάνεια έχει. Γιατί να μην προτιμήσουμε την ελληνική λέξη; Δεν είναι καινούργια, υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2011)

Το άλβεδο, του άλβεδου. Κλίνεται (από όσους το χρησιμοποιούν). Έχει δώσει σύνθετα (αλβεδόμετρο). Ελάχιστα είναι (μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού), αλλά και πόσοι το χρησιμοποιούν στην καθημερινότητα;

Και βέβαια, ΟΧΙ αλμπέντο, αλμπίντο, αλμπεντό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2011)

Κοιτάζω (πολύ πρόχειρα) τις χρήσεις της λευκαύγειας. Οι περισσότερες, έχω την εντύπωση, βρίσκονται σε οικολογικά κείμενα, αφορούν κυρίως τον πλανήτη μας, την ανακλώμενη ηλιακή ενέργεια κττ. Αντίθετα, το άλβεδο είναι όρος που εγώ γνωρίζω κυρίως από την λαμπρότητα των κοσμικών αντικειμένων. Θα προτιμούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω τη λευκαύγεια στις πρώτες περιπτώσεις και να μείνω στο άλβεδο για τα διαστημικά. Αλλά, γούστα είναι αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Θα πρέπει τώρα να κάνουμε νήμα για το _αλφός_ «λευκός», τη συγγένειά του με το λατινικό _albus_, και τι έχουμε κάνει με τα διάφορα _alb_-, π.χ. το album > άλμπουμ και λεύκωμα, το albumen > λεύκωμα, τον αλφικό αλμπίνο και ετούτο εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2011)

Ναι, για να βάλουμε και Βαγγέλη (τον άλλον...):


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Βλέποντας πάντως αυτό που εξαρχής με έκανε να αντιδράσω (τις πολλαπλές μεταγραφικές εκδοχές: _άλβεδο, αλβέδο, αλμπέντο, αλμπίντο_) πρέπει να παρατηρήσουμε ότι γλιτώσαμε την _αλβεδώ_. Το λέω επειδή θυμήθηκα ότι το _λίμπιντο_ το έχουμε εξελληνίσει σε _λιβιδώ_.
:)


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2011)

Δηλαδή τι;;!! :scared: Θα θάψουμε την *παλίμψηστη λιβιδώ*;

Όχι. Το αντίθετο, εγώ θα έλεγα να της δώσουμε για ταίρι την *αλβεδώ*.

(Της _λιβιδώς _και της _αλβεδώς_, φυσικά. Όπως της _πειθώς_).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Ή την _αλβηδώ_ (_της αλβηδώς_), αν επιμένετε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ με τον drsiebenmal. Κι εγώ ξέρω το άλβεδο σαν μεταβλητή ουράνιων σωμάτων ενώ η λευκαύγεια μού δημιουργεί διαφορετική αίσθηση. Βέβαια η αίσθηση είναι λόγω συνήθειας, αλλά ίσως να υπάρχει και θέμα νοηματικής διαφάνειας.


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 20, 2011)

Sea ice in the Arctic Ocean has been shrinking for the last few decades. Some scientists now think the Arctic
Ocean could be free of ice during the summer by 2015—less than five years from now. This worries climate scientists
because of the albedo effect. When incoming sunlight strikes the ice in the Arctic Ocean, up to 70 percent
is reflected back into space and as little as 30 percentis absorbed as heat. As the Arctic sea ice melts, however,
and the incoming sunlight hits the much darker openwater, only 6 percent is reflected back into space and 94
percent is converted into heat. This creates a positive feedback—a situation where a trend, once under way,
feeds on itself.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

...εξαιτίας του φαινομένου της λευκαύγειας...
http://www.google.com/search?q=φαιν...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, για να βάλουμε και Βαγγέλη (τον άλλον...):
> ...



Ε, να μη βάλω και όλο τον δίσκο, μια που τον βρήκα μπροστά μου;


----------

